# Gaggia Classic no water flow!



## pglondon (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I've had my Gaggia Classic for about 3 years now and have been descaling every 2-3 months using an appropriate descaler from Robert Dyas.

A couple of weeks ago, the water flow became very weak and it was taking about 5mins to make one espresso. I decided to descale the machine but now the flow has completely stopped.

The steam wand does seem to work and steam comes through. When I turn the machine on after some time of inactivity, a little bit of water drips through the brew group but then completely stops. The machine makes a faint noise, much quieter than the normal noise it used to make when it was brewing (it seems like it is trying to get water in but failing).

I have been reading forums and trying to find a solution. It seems like it may be an issue with the solenoid valve but I'm not sure. Before I do anything to the machine, can someone please let me know what the issue could be?

If the solenoid valve is the issue, then I'd appreciate any pointers on how to fix it. Looking through the internet, I haven't been able to find a clear illustration of how the solenoid valve is cleaned. Does anyone know of any video walk-through or step-by-step picture guide?

Thanks in advance for your help. I really appreciate it.

Desperately missing my double espresso in the mornings!


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I assume you've tried cleaning the group head and shower screen?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It does sound like it could be the solenoid. They are prone to clogging up with regular descaling. I have taken mine apart and cleaned it out but that was a while ago. Sadly I can't recall where I got the guide from (I'm sure there is one on this forum somewhere), but it's a fairly simple job.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Go to bottom of forum page and click on COFFEE WIKI then click on Machine Faults and Fixes. click Check if Solenoid Valve is Blocked. This gives a full written description.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm not the most technically minded. Back from holiday, left shower screen etc clean before I went, just pulled a shot and was going to do the second when all I heard was a buzzing noise but no water at all. Checked the forum, found this thread, went to the WIKI, when I switch on the coffee switch there is no audible click. My assumption is that the solenoid has bit the dust - is that right.


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds like the solenoid is blocked. Basically it had a tiny hole and limescale can (and does) block it.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks - I'll try that first on the basis of nothing ventured nothing gained although the lack of a click seems to be a significant symptom - and just found a step by step guide on a blog, 'reed's meals'.


----------

